# Renting in & near the Marina



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys, am here in dubai as part of my 10 day recon, Has anybody rented in the Marina area recently, I just opened todays Gulf news and it states the rents for a 2 BR in the Marina is currently for around 85,000. 

Having been spoilt by the size of the homes in the US, I am finding it very hard to look at apartments which have really small bedrooms, kitchens or bathrooms, I would sure like to see some bigger apts. If anybody knows of any 2500-3000 SFT 3 bedroom buildings, please post it here.

Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you want a larger home, would suggest you look at villas in jumeira. Not far from the marina if you are sure on wanting to be on that end of dubai.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Well my work is in JLT, so the closer the better to that end, i will look at the villas option. Thanks.

Austin, huh, i was there last week, i am from houston, God I am gonna miss (not houston particularly) all that when i move here.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Doubt you'll find an apartment that size unless it's a penthouse in which case it will be way out of your budget. 2,000 sq ft for a 3 bedroomed place would be generous in the marina and would be more than 85k. 

A villa would give you more space but you'd be looking at 150k+ for the square footage you are after. 

Reality time I'm afraid...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

actually, my budget is around 120k, i was just quoting the Gulf News statement of 2 BR for 85k. hopefully that will make do for a decent place.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> actually, my budget is around 120k, i was just quoting the Gulf News statement of 2 BR for 85k. hopefully that will make do for a decent place.


Maybe consider a less expensive area of town. You'd get a bigger villa in midriff for 120, something smaller in spring but nothing in Jumeira or a Marina apartment the size you want


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a 3000sqft 2 bedroom apartment in Marina Tower, use the massive study as a 3rd bedroom and you're laughing. They wanted to charge me 165k though (after knocking them down from 195k). All the rooms were big, even the maid's room and en suite were bigger than I was used to in the UK.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since you work in JLT then perhaps you should check JLT out, it's cheaper than the Marina so you might find a large flat there. I have heard there are some towers with larger than normal flats so shop around. Also Tecom could be an option, very close to your work too.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> Hey guys, am here in dubai as part of my 10 day recon, Has anybody rented in the Marina area recently, I just opened todays Gulf news and it states the rents for a 2 BR in the Marina is currently for around 85,000.
> 
> Having been spoilt by the size of the homes in the US, I am finding it very hard to look at apartments which have really small bedrooms, kitchens or bathrooms, I would sure like to see some bigger apts. If anybody knows of any 2500-3000 SFT 3 bedroom buildings, please post it here.
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to Dubai... I am also from Houston and just moved to Dubai... I also am looking for a place to live and have been spoiled by the home sizes in Houston much less the US.... 

You are not going to find a nice place for the size and price you are looking... just in my last few weeks of looking, I can honestly say that everything is dependent on where you look and also what kind of view you want... views of roads and highways are going to be cheap whereas views of Marina and Sea are going to cost ya...
1200-1350 sqft = 100k to 120k AED 
1350-1600 sqft = 115k to 150k AED
1600 sqft and above are going for 15ok AED and above...
The above is what I have noticed in my search, but again there are a lot of variables; such as location, view, desirability of the building, quality of the construction, services/amenities around, new/old building, etc...

Good luck in your search and drop me a line when you get into town...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Marina Mansions have the largest 3 bed+ maids (and huge balconies). Head past Marina Mall (with the mall on your right). Through the next traffic lights, Marina Mansions is the first building on the corner on your right. You can go in and talk to reception desk about viewing and renting. No need to go through an agent. I have no idea about prices at the moment.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Al Seef is another one with large apartments.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, wonderful advice from all, i really love this forum..


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I remember making an infamous statement in a residential study we once did "the world is divided into apartment and house dwellers" and despite its crassness, there is some truth in that. However irrespective of one's likes or dislikes you should always bear in mind the potential for additional costs associated with villas, especially the DEWA bill for water if you have a large garden.


----------



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

AL Seef in JLT, normal size 2b is 1700 SF and 2044 SF. And nearby there's Green Lakes Tower with 3bedroom size 2300 SF. Biggest problem in JLT is road---- one way and messy entry/exit.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Emirates Crown will suit you in the size department, the two beds there are 2800sqft and the three beds almpst 4000.


----------

